# Mealworm lifespan



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

How long can mealworms live after purchase but before being eaten? What is their "shelf life".

And what are some good techniques for keeping them alive and healthy as long as possible?


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone care to venture a guess?


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I bought some of my current ones about 8 weeks ago and they're still going strong. I'm hoping to breed them so I'm waiting for them all to metamorphose but they weren't really kept warm enough at college so it's taking a while.


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

amazoncat said:


> I bought some of my current ones about 8 weeks ago and they're still going strong. I'm hoping to breed them so I'm waiting for them all to metamorphose but they weren't really kept warm enough at college so it's taking a while.


OOOO breeding mealworms!
Does anybody have a breeding sheet or some tips they wouldn't mind sharing? If I can breed these guys it would really help me out!

Are mealworms a pupa stage? Do they ever turn into beetles or do they stay as worms their whole life?


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

The meal worm is the pupal (sp?) stage, they turn into chrysalises then turn into beetles.

I did a quick bit of googling for some good instructions. This lot look pretty good Breeding mealworms but there's loads on there. You don't really have to do anything with them tbh just feed them and leave them to get on with it. I've set up some tubs with splash guard mesh in the bottom to make them easier to clean out / extract eggs from but you pretty much leave them to get on with it.

Good luck.


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for that link! Very helpful!

I really don't know how I'm going to heat the mealworm container though....I don't want to buy a whole mat/stat system. Could I buy the mat and not the stat, or could I just use a heat rock or something?


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

How would your OH feel about them living in the bottom of the wardrobe?


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

amazoncat said:


> How would your OH feel about them living in the bottom of the wardrobe?


By "OH" you mean my wife?

Well, I don't think she'd be too thrilled about that, it took me awhile (and some gifts) to convince her to even let me keep live worms in the house at all times in a sealed container, I don't think she's be too happy about them in the drawer......

I'm lucky enough to have a wife that will let me have 10 fish tanks, some birds and now a leopard gecko! Usually, when I get a tank, she gets something. Whether it be some roses, chocolates, or jewlery, I can get as many as I want if I can find something for her! My 12 foot arowana/large cichlid tank cost me a diamond ring!


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I meant airing cupboard actually :blush: 

My mother wouldn't be impressed so I understand your wife's misgivings but that's probably the best place in the house for them.


----------



## MattiBee (Mar 7, 2008)

another thing to get them to turn into beetles quicker i have heard is to separate the meal worms into their own tub.


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh oops, I thought OH= other half.

So many acronyms, wouldn't it be easier if we all took the time to learn how to type in complete sentences? With commas and actual periods, and capitalizing the word I and the beginning word of the sentence? Not to point you out or anything Cat, no offense of course. : victory:

I know in chat rooms and stuff you need to type really fast but on a forum? So much easier if everybody learned proper spelling and grammer.
Just my 2 cents.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

Actually, I completely agree with you. People can't understand why I send text messages in fully punctuated scentances but I really don't like all this "m8", "l8tr" stuff. 

Sorry if I confused you. I'm an English undergrad at Cambridge University so I guess I should know better really :lol:


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

No problem! : victory:

Not really talking about you in particular, just sort of the general concensus of the online forums I've been to.

Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------

